# How tight should cycle tights be?



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Just ordered 2 thermal cycle tights (Pearl Izumi), medium and large. They both fit, of course the large is a little longer. I can pull the waste up and above my belly button and the legs would bunch up even more. The medium isn't too tight, and it's not restricting anything and/or cutting off blood circulation. I don't have to tie the waste ropes at all. Yes, I have a little gut. 

I'm worried that the medium may stretch out too much over time, of course, I'm not sure if it will really stretch out. The only problem with the large is with the excess length. It may start bothering me rolling down from my stomach, down to the waste. That's if I raise it up that high.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

& all that $$$$$ in carbon bikes... I'd be worried about where my pants are too.


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

If they give you a muffin top they're too tight.


----------



## gecko_764 (Apr 2, 2011)

I prefer them as tight as possible..it makes my legs swell and they look bigger.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought there was an age limit to register on this forum?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

actually it's a matter of preference....pick whichever pair you are most comfortable in.

but if you want an opinion I'd go with the Mediums since they are not to tight....

BTW - physical age...and maturity level (from behind a keyboard) are 2 different animals...


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

tight enough to confirm if you are circumcised or not.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

If they raise your voice, they're too tight.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Tight shorts, as in with a chamois, or just warmers?
If the former, send them back for bib tights and order by waist. You generally want these to by compression tight fit.
Bibs are all I wear in spandex/lycra, since shorts like to roll down at the waist. And thats just uncomfortable.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Getting really into cycling and I would like to cycle during the cold or maybe even in the snowy months. So I bought thermal cycling pants. According to their charts, I fit into a medium. Unfortunately, I've never worn compression clothing, so I'm not sure how tight or lose they should fit. The medium is a good snug fit, but not so tight that it's turning my feet blue. The large is lose enough that there's some folds that I can easily move up and down.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Could you link to the model you bought?
Pants and tights are not interchange terms with cycling clothing.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are the Thermal Cycling tights I bought. I ordered a Medium and Large.

Amazon.com: Pearl iZUMi Men's Elite Thermal Cycling Tight: Clothing


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

I would exchange those for bibs. Personally. Cycling clothing waist bands hate me.

Ok, those should fit like spandex/lycra cycling shorts. It should be slightly difficult to put on and the fabric should not be easy to move around on your skin when you are in them. Buy based upon your waist.
Sounds like the medium is for you, cycling apparel does not shrink or stretch over time.(without being broken)


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

I like for heaver tights to fit a bit looser. No more than a two on the moose knuckle scale.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Thirds (or whatever) on switching to bibs. When you wear multiple layers for cold weather, the waistbands add up, dig in and get uncomfortable. Bibs eliminate one of those waistbands.

Bibs in medium should be about right.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Some folks like bibs - some don't. After I watched a bud smear bag balm all over his nipples to stop the chafing, I decided they weren't for me. 

To your original question, so long as the medium is cutting off circulation, I'd go with those. They'll stretch a little over time (don't put them in the dryer), and will be better for layering, which you'll want to do once the temp gets under 30.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks. I haven't had issues with the wastebands going down, which is a reason why I never considered bibs. But the point about wastebands adding up when wearing multiple layers is something to consider, since these tights are warm, but I doubt they would keep me warm when the weather (Illinois) gets colder. So I may have to consider wearing multiple layers.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

I assumed that you yourself had gained knowledge thru the level of bikes you listed owning what and how things worked. assumed way too much. my fault. relax, all in fun. no age limit for that.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

jlmuncie said:


> If they give you a muffin top they're too tight.


If they give you a muffin top you are too fat.


----------



## Earlybird Rider (Sep 16, 2011)

*Bibs are best*

Bib tights (and shorts and knickers) are the way to go. Bibs also protect against that dreadful drooling.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

all depends if I'm single or have a girlfriend, single means I'm trollin n I'll wear em' tight enough for the ladies to be able to see what I'm workin with..........xtra medium lol


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Thermal tight that are too tight will be sorta useless as they'll restrict capillary blood flood.

However if those area are covered in a lot of body fat then don't worry too much.


----------



## Fooshnicken (Jan 16, 2011)

I had some Pearl Izumi 3/4 bib tights and they wer rubbish. The problem I had wight them was that even though they were the right size they would ride up over my knees. I have bought other makes and I have to say that i thought that the Pearl Izumi ones aren't the best fit....for me at least.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

ecub said:


> I thought there was an age limit to register on this forum?


So you didn't expect immature answers and wiener jokes when you ask how tight your spandex should be??


----------

